# Ultra gauge in Gen3



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I used an Ultragauge in my ‘12 Eco. Now in my ‘17 Gen2 the boost only goes to 3psi. I saw where someone said to change settings in TorquesApp to read correctly. Anyone know how to make the Ultragauge work?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You have to find the correct information for what's called PID
Parameter Identification. 

Edit the boost parameter with the correct information. 

Oil pressure and temp and trans temp are 3 other parameters that don't have the correct information also. Those were somewhat easy to find on google. Everything else is hard to find or doesn't exist. 

I've had no luck in trying to obtain that information. Not even from the dealer. 

Be nice if there was a manual with all the information.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Gen3 ???


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Forgot to mention i see much higher then 3 on my gauge.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Gen3 ???


Apparently our cars are the 3rd generation. 2016 and newer. Not the second generation as called out on this forum. 

I'm guessing the holden cars sold overseas would be the 1st generation. Before being remodeled and sold in america for the first time. 

Looking at trifecta websight. They're calling ours gen3.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

*nmm*


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry about the Gen3, typo.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

No need to be sorry. Our cars are indeed the 3rd gen.


----------

